# Hymer vehicle battery



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Has any one changed the battery on a Fiat based 644? is there room for it to come over the sub frame thingy that is in front of it? & do you have to power it via the cig lighter socket to keep the key code ,looks as if they built the van around the battery!! 2000 tdi, may be a job for someone else!!


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I looked at mine and thought the same, if you get a solution to this please let me know.

Does yours have the big metal plate attached to the + terminal?

Regards Karl


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

no metal plate ,but lots of wires with fuses on the end,other wires flopping about with plugs not connected, loks like it was wired by a sparky from hell, tempted to close the bonnet and hope for the best ,but I know the battery is on its last legs, tempted to put some of those tablets in to perk it up a bit,anyone tried these?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

If you mean BattAid I have used them -very good and saves all the hassle of partially dismantling the engine bay!!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Why don't you take it round to one of the tyre/exhaust/battery fitting establishments and take advantage of their "free fitting" service? (Take a flask of coffee and some sandwiches with you).


----------



## 96511 (Oct 12, 2005)

Looking at the vehicle battery in my Burstner, I reckon the easiest way to remove it would be from inside the van, by removing the panel between the dash and the windscreen. Hope I don't have to do it anytime soon :roll:


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

*Hymer Battery removal*

Hymer B574 2002
The battery was flat so I thought I would nip down to the storage place whip the battery off bring it home, charge in and then replace it. How wrong I was, I couldn't even see the positive terminal which seemed to be covered with a plate with lots of bolts on it.

Has anyone got any advice on how to remove the battery?

Here's hoping.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*Hymer B544*

Has anyone found a answer for removing a battery from Hymer B544

Aido


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Not sure why you are having problems, any chance of some photo's? We may then be able to help. My 544L is fairly easy to remove.

Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I had to replace the Gel battery on our E690 a few months ago. It was a bu##er of a job, and looking at it, I honestly didn't think that it would come out. Ours is a 99 Ducato 2.8Tdi.
It still had the original Bosh battery from new. 
I disconnected the negative terminal as usual and tucked it out of the way. The positive terminal was more difficult, due to the type of connection, and awful access. Again, I tucked the terminal away safely.

With the use of a socket set, I loosend and removed the battery retaining clamps and lifted the battery out at an angle, using rubber gloves to give me a grip on the flat sides.
It has to come up and out at a 45 degree angle, making sure that the terminals don't touch the body work. You could place the terminal protector caps from the new battery, onto the old battery prior to removal.

It was a heavy old thing, and the new one (like for like) went in easier than the old one came out. It was very tight in either direction

Watch out for the cables that try to sneak down behind the new battery when fiiting it. 
Be prepared to lose a little skin and some of that red stuff. :wink:

Hope this helps,

Jock.

P.S. *Ken*, the last time a fitter replaced a battery for me, he nipped the main lead under the retaining bracket and blew the large fuse on my Granada, then got shirty with me when I pointed out his mistake. :evil:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> Be prepared to lose a little skin and some of that red stuff. :wink:


The red stuff being a vintage Rioja, Jock :wink: :wink:

I have removed the battery on our 584 just to see the condition of the battery tray (to check for corrosion) and it was an easy"ish" battle. Just awkward being bent double and lifting a heavy weight. Watch your back and terminals as Jock mentioned.

Johnny F


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> The red stuff being a vintage Rioja, Jock :wink: :wink:
> Johnny F


Nah Johnny, I go out of my way, not to lose any of that stuff. :roll:

BTW, how did you know that I prefer a Spanish Red. Psychic or what? :lol:

Jock.


----------

